# Advice on pellets



## shaneyb72 (Aug 11, 2020)

So I’m sitting here waiting for my RT-700 to arrive on Thursday!  And I just realized that I am going to need some pellets if I’m going to fire this thing up. 
I definitely would’ve assumed all pellets are the same.  But I remember reading differently when I was researching pellet smokers.  It seems as though some pellets are better than others.
Any suggestions?  Any to avoid?
The other day at Cabelas I noticed they sold Traeger pellets for $19/20lbs and then Cabelas brand for $10/20lbs.  That’s a big difference!  But are either even worth a crap?

Thanks all!


----------



## Russo (Aug 11, 2020)

I have 2 Traegers and use Traeger pellets, Pit Boss, Cabellas...not much difference with same woods.  I like some of the Traeger blends better (Signature and Gourmet), but that's just me.  Pit Boss Competition yielded much more ash after when I cleaned out grill when bag was done (about a dozen cooks).  I say try stuff and see what you like.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 11, 2020)

I don't own a pellet burner but I use pellets for with my AMNPS tray to provide smoke.

With that said my approach in your shoes would be to buy the cheapest well workign pellets i could find to burn as fuel (Pit Boss Competition Blend at most walmart and lowes is like $16/40lbs).
I would then get an A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker tube (AMNPS tube) and load the best 100% pellets or personal combos u wanna make to provide best smoke flavor.

This way u have cheap wood for heat and some smoke and good pellets for good smoke flavor.

I believe Cabela's brand is rebranded Lumber Jack pellets and Lumber Jack pellets are amazing and my favorite.  Lumberjack will give you 100% of the pellet on the label unless it states otherwise as being a blend.
Other brands of pellets give u like max 30% of the wood on the label and then 70% less expensive and more readily available wood, so like Hickory would be 30% Hickory and like 70% Oak or Alder, etc.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 12, 2020)

Lumber jack pellets are probably the best pellet along with cooking pellet brand. I also like BBQ delight pellets. Stay away from traeger and pitboss they produce a lot of ash and the traeger uses oils to produce flavor. I also have a Rec Teq bull. You will love it it’s a great smoker compared to the traeger and GMG I had before it. Good luck


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 12, 2020)

If you Sam's club member I been real happy with the smokehouse pellets and less than $15 for 40 lbs.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 12, 2020)

When I got my pellet grill, I asked my son what to buy, I didn't care about the expense! He immediately answered "Lumberjack is the BEST!" so I ordered a 40# bag from Amazon and never looked back!  They work wonderfully and produce great smoke!  If you got the best, why mess around with the rest??   $39.99 for 40 lbs.


----------



## shaneyb72 (Aug 12, 2020)

tallbm said:


> I believe Cabela's brand is rebranded Lumber Jack pellets and Lumber Jack pellets are amazing and my favorite.  Lumberjack will give you 100% of the pellet on the label unless it states otherwise as being a blend.



This is very interesting!  At that price, I may have to try them.  Anyone else ever heard this about the Cabela’s pellets?


----------



## mike243 (Aug 12, 2020)

Pops I sure would like to sell you pellets at that price lol, we pay $8.88 for a 20lbs bag at rural king, sorry everybody cant find 1 local like some of us, skip the oil laced pellets imo. I would much rather burn pitboss pellets that oil laced pellets.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 12, 2020)

If you have a rural king in your area lumberjack pellets are $9 a bag. I believe cabellas and bass pro shop pellets are made by lumberjack as well


----------



## Blues1 (Aug 12, 2020)

Lumberjack has a great reputation and seems to be the consensus. I use Cookin' Pellets and like them. Be sure you get a pellet that is not full of fillers or flavoring. If it claims to be hickory then it should say 100% hickory, not hickory and alder or hickory and something else. Here is a link. Shipping is included and UPS delivers boxed, one bag per box, not on a pallet. They sometimes run discounts...






						Products – Cookinpellets.com
					






					cookinpellets.com


----------



## tallbm (Aug 12, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Lumberjack has a great reputation and seems to be the consensus. I use Cookin' Pellets and like them. Be sure you get a pellet that is not full of fillers or flavoring. If it claims to be hickory then it should say 100% hickory, not hickory and alder or hickory and something else. Here is a link. Shipping is included and UPS delivers boxed, one bag per box, not on a pallet. They sometimes run discounts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To second what Blues1 says, you will see bags that say 100% Hardwood which is NOT the same as 100% of the type of wood you are looking for like Hickory.  100% Hardwood is often an indicator of a plend where 30% Hickoery and 70% Oak IS 100% Hardwood just NOT 100% Hickory hahaha.
This is one reason why 1-2 brands like Lumberjack and Cookin' Pellets are so highly regarded.  They will clearly tell you if you are buying a blend AND the wood they use produces the best results.... probably because it's 100% of the wood on the label and they don't seem to try and cut corners in any way that I can tell.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 12, 2020)

The lumberjack for $39.99/40# does seem quite high. I pay $9.99/20# when not on sale


----------



## tallbm (Aug 12, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> The lumberjack for $39.99/40# does seem quite high. I pay $9.99/20# when not on sale



Dick's Sporting Goods also has Lumberjack in stores and an order to store option.  Not as low as $9.99 but is in between that and high end prices.


----------



## ostrichsak (Aug 12, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Lumberjack has a great reputation and seems to be the consensus. I use Cookin' Pellets and like them. Be sure you get a pellet that is not full of fillers or flavoring. If it claims to be hickory then it should say 100% hickory, not hickory and alder or hickory and something else. Here is a link. *Shipping is included* and UPS delivers boxed, one bag per box, not on a pallet. They sometimes run discounts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Important note, shipping is *NOT* included when you buy direct from Cookin Pellets. Sure wish it was though as $22 shipped for a 40lb back of perfect blend sure would be nice.


----------



## ostrichsak (Aug 12, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> The lumberjack for $39.99/40# does seem quite high. I pay $9.99/20# when not on sale


Care to share where you're getting 20lb bags of Lumberjack for $10?


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 12, 2020)

I pay 8.88 for lumberjack at rural king


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 12, 2020)

ostrichsak said:


> Care to share where you're getting 20lb bags of Lumberjack for $10?


Our Home OF Economy in Jmst, ND


----------



## spudthegreater (Aug 12, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> When I got my pellet grill, I asked my son what to buy, I didn't care about the expense! He immediately answered "Lumberjack is the BEST!" so I ordered a 40# bag from Amazon and never looked back!  They work wonderfully and produce great smoke!  If you got the best, why mess around with the rest??   $39.99 for 40 lbs.


In Iowa we get them for $16 40lb bag at Norbys.  Look around for a true value hw store or ACE and see if they carry Lumberjack locally for you.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 12, 2020)

I think the Aces around here are Traeger dealers


----------



## Blues1 (Aug 12, 2020)

ostrichsak said:


> Important note, shipping is *NOT* included when you buy direct from Cookin Pellets. Sure wish it was though as $22 shipped for a 40lb back of perfect blend sure would be nice.



When you buy the bulk mix and match, shipping is included. Individual bags, you are correct, shipping not included. I got the mix and match to try different ones.


----------

